# CANUCK win CHI at game 7 ......overtime!!!



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Canuck win game 7 !!! Van 2 & Chi 1 on overtime!!!!
since won 3 streak and lost 3 streak,, finially won at overtime 2: 1 ,  make me can not breath

i am not hockey Fans, but love* Canuck* *GO....GO... Go....*


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

*This is the year!!!!*


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

WOOT!!!
yeah what a close game :O


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

*Too close for comfort*

This game was too much for me,again.Now that we have beat our demon we should go all the way. Luongo can finally get some sleep(probably still having buyfuglin nightmares though).

Next is Nashville and should be another tough one to keep us sharp for the long road to the cup.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Another great game. Two overtime nights in a row!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Way too close, I don't like it.

Great game though and perfect refereeing!


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Best Game of the Year .................. Now on to the cup.................​*


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

+1
don't need the drama. quite epic but seriously, canucks are a good enough team that doesn't need all the drama and going to game 7. great game. great to squeek by. seriously. i was waiting for the last blackhawk push towards the end of regulation. glad burrows redeemed himself. had wayyyyy too many chances to close up the game. 

onto round 2!


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

na na, na na na na, hey hey hey, goodbye....


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Where's the like button?????? Hangover tommorrow!!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

That is the way it should be. 
The closest the better.

I hope the next series, every game is a 10th overtime win and game 7 will go to 20 overtime periods.



effox said:


> Way too close, I don't like it.
> 
> Great game though and perfect refereeing!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

waynet said:


> That is the way it should be.
> The closest the better.
> 
> I hope the next series, every game is a 10th overtime win and game 7 will go to 20 overtime periods.


I'd break my TV by throwing beer bottles at it if they did that. My heart couldn't take it.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I woke up the neighbors kids with my loud yell when we got the OT goal. Just hope the Sedins do some damage in the next series.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

effox said:


> Way too close, I don't like it.
> 
> Great game though and perfect refereeing!


Yeah I agree. The refrees were on point IMO. Unlike the game six at Chicago. No obvious penalties were called on the Hawks.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah it was a great game thats for sure,but i thought Burrows gave it away with that Penelty he took..
Now it's time to Crush the Preds, I wonder if O Brian is going to hit the same bar's when he's back in town????


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well canucks should beat the preds there not a verry good team all they have is goal tending but i realy doubt van has what it takes to beat san jose or detroit plus boston or the flyers will hot van hard and the sedin sissters will go in the fetal position . and washington has to much talent for van .


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> well canucks should beat the preds there not a verry good team all they have is goal tending but i realy doubt van has what it takes to beat san jose or detroit plus boston or the flyers will hot van hard and the sedin sissters will go in the fetal position . and washington has to much talent for van .










*Aren't you the "Golfing Flames" fan that said the Canucks won't get passed Chicago?????*


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

HA HA AH all u got is to bash the flames ya they didnt make it so what , u guys get mad when people tell it how it is


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> HA HA AH all u got is to bash the flames ya they didnt make it so what , u guys get mad when people tell it how it is


No one mad here my friend 
Well maybe a little insane but not angry 
Just funnin' like you :bigsmile:
Cheers!!!


----------

